# Defrosting...how highs the risk?



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I am hoping to have my 1st go at FET this month. I have 2 FE from my 2nd ICSI.  I just wondered what the stats are for successful defrosting.  Is there a large risk that we will lose both embryos? 

I was so pleased to hear that we had 2 suitable for freezing that it only just occurred to me we could lose them before they get a chance to be transferred.

Good grief, I've managed to find something else to worry about...    

Emma.


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Emma

We only had 2 frozen and both thawed fine, didn't lose any cells and were really good when put back.  As you can see from my ticker one of my frozen embryos took and we have a little peanut due 1st September.

Good luck when you use them

Love Michelle xx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi Emma, its a bummer eh, every time ye turn around there's something new to worry about, or another hurdle to get over.  but take heart. there's a lass on another thread would had 8, 6 didn't make it but 2 did and she is successfully preg. now.  for myself they thawed 5, 2 were successful.  however before the procedure chatting with the embryologist she really couldn't give us definite figures its really down to the little frosties.  we have 2 left which does make me nervous but........ it only takes one.  i'd say stay delighted, being positive helps.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I know what you are feeling right now.
We went through the same only a few months back.

Mind you we only had one little embie that was frozen, sadly it didn't defrost, but we had to try as it was a chance.

Lots of girls have had excellent rates from thawing embryos, and of course lots have had lots of babies from frozen embies, so stay strong and pleased that you have 2, those might be the 2 that will make your dream , I hope so  

What stage were they frozen at ??

Wishing you so much luck and happiness.
Love Jo
x


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Ladies,

Thank you sooo much for your encouragement and sound advice.

This whole IVF thing is such a roller-coaster of emotions..      

Michelle,  Fantastic to hear your success story.    CyberHugs to you, your DH and of course your little peanut.  You've just proved that dreams can come true...Thank you.. 

Emma.


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Emma im the same as you, just coming to end of 2ww (test Wed) & bleeding so assume the worse & i only have 2 frosties, i was really starting to think they would have no chance of surviving but i guess it doesnt matter if you have 6 frozen or 2 if there going to thaw & start dividing they will & not much we can do about it.  the success stories are a real encouragement have read of someone having only 1 FET & she had a child hope things work out for you in june guess i will have to wait till july/aug for mine

mo x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi

What an ecouraging thread, i am about to have fet and i have 4 frosties each at 4 cell.  i am so worried also that they wont survive but my fingers are crossed .  Good luck to you xx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi all

I am on FET at the mo, at just had 2 transfered back today. 6 were frozen on day 1 and 3 on day 3. 6 were thawed on THursday and 5 survived the thaw.  When I went in today 1 had been slow dividing, but the other 4 were all at 8 cell stage, 2 were transfered and 2 were refrozen, the clinic said that this doesn't happen very often.

GOod luck to everyone

Chris


----------



## Ernie2008 (Jul 21, 2004)

We've just had a natural FET - had 4 in the freezer frozen with 4 cells - 2 didn't survive the defrost, 2 did - one lost 2 cells and the other lost 1 cell but both still regarded good enough to go back.  Feeling very low at the moment and almost feel like I've given up on this go already - so much so that I've resumed life as normal which is unheard of for me.

x


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

spanna so sorry your feeling so low about it.  dont give up on your little embies yet they will do their best to hang on in there for you.  if the clinic tell you they are still good enough to transfer then they are. they could have said very sorry but you have no chance at all so try your best to get back into a hopeful frame of mind - good luck   

lol  mo x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Girls
Was gripped by this thread as I have 3 little snow babies which I am hoping to use at end of June, as long as they survive the thaw.
Thanks so much for all the positive replies to Emma on this thread - I was so worried about the defrosting process.
I am going to do a little dance for all the little frosties everywhere to encourage them to stay with us after the thaw

            

Love
Tracy


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hello ladies,

   Thanks for all your replies.  Am keeping everything crossed for you all.

Tracy, You are clearly the dancing queen, go girl !!!  

Emma.


----------

